# Should I be aware of anything going from Ver.9.2 to Ver.9.3



## AndyJ (Feb 15, 2021)

Is there anything special I should know about upgrading from Throttlestop Ver.9.2 to Ver.9.3. New user?


----------



## dirtyferret (Feb 15, 2021)

go straight to Ver 9.4, it's new and improved.


----------



## sepheronx (Feb 15, 2021)

dirtyferret said:


> go straight to Ver 9.4, it's new and improved.


I have heard Ver 9.4 actually has more complications in its binary compared to Ver 9.1.  So I think the upgrade to Ver. 9.3 is probably the safest bet for OP.  Otherwise we may end up with the same situation that we had with both Ver 9.0 and Ver 9.1

We shall never talk about that again.


----------



## dirtyferret (Feb 15, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> So I think the upgrade to Ver. 9.3 is probably the safest bet for OP.


What about 9.3 rogue process security risk?  Think about the children!


----------



## sepheronx (Feb 15, 2021)

dirtyferret said:


> What about 9.3 rogue process security risk?  Think about the children!



It is too late for the Children.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 15, 2021)

Version 9.0 was a write off. I wish no one used that version.

9.3 is a huge improvement over previous versions. Highly recommended.

TS 9.3 helped me get the most out of my 10850K.








						Intel Core i9 10850K @ 5300 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[x1ef0t] Validated Dump by 10850K (2021-01-12 08:26:46) - MB: Asus ROG STRIX Z490-E GAMING - RAM: 16384 MB




					valid.x86.fr


----------



## LegoLivesMatter (Feb 15, 2021)

What was wrong with 9.0?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 15, 2021)

LegoLivesMatter said:


> What was wrong with 9.0?


Horrible memory leak.  

That was cleaned up in 9.1


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Feb 15, 2021)

I'm so confused rn


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 15, 2021)

Alexa said:


> I'm so confused


That can happen when you ask a question that no one understands.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 15, 2021)

I moved this thread and cleaned up some posts from people who had no idea what this thread is about


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 15, 2021)

ThrottleStop 9.3 has lots of new features like the redesigned Turbo Power Limits window. 
This lets you see what power limits your CPU is using before you make any changes. It looks better too. 






Being able to use different AVX Offset values for each profile is another great new feature for K series CPUs.

Access to the Thermal Velocity Boost and V-Max settings has increased performance for users with CPUs that support these features.


----------



## AndyJ (Feb 17, 2021)

What my question really is. Should I delete all the 9.2 files before I extract and run 9.3 ?


----------



## LegoLivesMatter (Feb 17, 2021)

No need, just extract 9.3 over it.


----------



## AOne (Feb 17, 2021)

AndyJ said:


> What my question really is. Should I delete all the 9.2 files before I extract and run 9.3 ?


Replace the old .exe file, but keep the .ini if you want to keep the settings.


----------

